# Fleas: What is everyone doing this year?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I know this topic has been posted hundreds of times, but I wanted to briefly ask:

*What is everyone doing for fleas/ticks this year?
What do you find to be the best method to reduce or prevent them?*

I've heard so many myths, but unsure of what truly works.
(frequent baths, pills, flea collars, flea sprays, etc...)

Please let me know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

comfortis works on my dogs


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

frontline plus works great for me i live in nyc so its not like we have many fleas here to begin with but i bring lexi to the park everyday and i never seen 1 flea on her


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we use frontline plus....I actually get it from Pets Megastore : Discount Pet Vet Supplies discount medical supplies for pets really cheap. It is Frontline's Australian division so everything is labeled metric but it is real frontline plus, not the counterfeit the EPA has been warning about. We also use Interceptor as our HW preventative which prevents other kinds of worms, too.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

I use advantage multi.She hasn't had one flea since I started using it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

havent had any flea issues but going with promeris. we really like it and it has multi use..


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Frontline Plus during spring thru fall. Winter i dont bother b/c he's on Sentinel which covers fleas as well as internal parasites.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Beware!!!

Increased Scrutiny of Flea & Tick Control Products For Pets:*

*Resources*


Advisory: Increased Scrutiny of Flea and Tick Control Products for Pets
Taking care of fleas and ticks on your pet
The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency is intensifying its evaluation of spot-on pesticide products for flea and tick control due to recent increases in the number of reported adverse reactions in pets treated with these products. Adverse reactions reported range from mild effects such as skin irritation to more serious effects such as seizures and, in some cases, death of the pet.

Flea and tick products can be appropriate treatments for protecting your pets and your family's health because fleas and ticks can transmit disease. While many people use the products with no harm to their pets, EPA recommends that pet owners take precautions when using these products. People should carefully follow label directions and monitor their pets for any signs of an adverse reaction after application, particularly when using these products for the first time. Also, before use of these products on weak, aged, medicated, sick, pregnant or nursing pets, or on pets that have previously shown signs of sensitivity to pesticide products, EPA recommends that a veterinarian be consulted. Additional safety tips are available for taking care of fleas and ticks on your pet.
Pets may experience adverse reactions from flea and tick control products, including spot-on treatments, sprays, collars and shampoos. However, the majority of reports to EPA are related to flea and tick treatments with EPA-registered spot-on products. Spot-on products are generally sold in tubes or vials and are applied to one or more localized areas on the body of the pet, such as in between the shoulders or in a stripe along the back.
*List of Registered Products*

EPA has provided a listing of EPA-registered spot-on flea and tick products (16 pp, 186 K, About PDF). Since the chart previously located on this page reflected only a portion of the numerous pet spot-on products available, EPA felt that pet owners and consumers might be led to believe that only those products listed were the focus of concern. In fact, EPA is intensifying its evaluation of all spot-on products and is providing a more comprehensive list of these products.

EPA is not initiating a product recall of these products nor is the Agency suggesting that the products not be used. EPA recognizes the importance of the products in effective flea and tick control. EPA's objective at this stage is simply to advise consumers and pet owners to exercise caution when using the products and to monitor pet behavior following their use, as some animals have experienced adverse reactions following treatment.
*Regulatory Agencies are Taking Action*

EPA is evaluating all available data and information, including: 

reports of adverse reactions,
product market share,
clarity of product use directions and label warnings,
product ingredients, and
pre-market safety data submitted to the Agency in support of registration of these products
This assessment may result in EPA action to require changes in the registration status of certain spot-on products. EPA will be working collaboratively with Health Canada to address this issue, as Canadian regulatory officials have identified similar concerns about the use of spot-on flea and tick products. EPA intends to update this page periodically to provide the public with the most current information on this issue.~
*For more information*








For more information, please visit EPA's Pesticides Q&A database.

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/health/flea-tick-control.html


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

thats a list thatll make your head spin LOL.... what does it all mean basil?

i also use frontline plus once a month on the boys applied 3 days after a bath and i let it sit 5 days before there next bath.... ive never seen 1 fly on my boys. Grizz got a tick once when we were in heavy brush but it never burried its head so no worries...


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Advocate is my favorite. Works great. Also, I give them garlic brewers yeast every day that I can remember to give it to them. lol. They love it and it works great.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

frontline plus for me and interceptor for all the wormies and whatnot 

we usually don't do the frontline in winter cuz the fleas are not cool with the cold, but as soon as we get a warm spell i put it right on em again


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

apple cidar vinegar. If you have a puppy thats too young for flea medicines and they get fleas dip them in apple cidar vinegar and then rinse them with water. the vinegar kills the fleas but isnt harmful to the puppy. adding a teaspoon of vineagr to their water everyday repels fleas. another benefit from adding it to their water is that it will get rid of the tear stains that light colored dogs get. just an all natural approach to curing flea problems.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone for the replies.*
Again, I apologize for bring up the same topic - again.

I sent an email to "ask the expert" at my local tv station asking about fleas.

I just wanted to post this (in hopes) that it may help someone.
Just wanted to share with everyone else as well. 



> As you probably know, fleas are horrible right now!!!
> 
> The best way to prevent and treat a flea problem is to treat your environment and your pet.
> 
> ...


Has anyone heard (or tried) Comfortis?
(bullydogla, thank you.)
Comfortis.com - Overview
Comfortis.com - Home

Thanks again - for all input and replies!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*fleas --holy hannah!*

nothing works on my dogs except a Malathion dip, Ivermec and a stable spray as they come inside. Yes I know noone of it is regulation usage but when you figt the fight--GIVE IT ALL YOU"VE GOT!!!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

frontline plus and interceptor for worms


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

my understanding is that comfortis does not kill the flea eggs. It kills all the adult fleas but does not kill the eggs or kill/repel ticks. With rescues, we often give them a comfortis to kill the adult fleas, then bathe, then 2 days later frontline plus. I live in NW Miss, right outside of Memphis, TN and fleas are awful here! 

Patsar I am going to have to try that apple cider vinegar trick! That sounds great.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Hirihat,
Thank you SO much for your help.
I have no idea about this product, and that helps a lot!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

ok, I was trying to find where I read about the comfortis and it not killing the eggs but I couldn't. I will keep looking in case I am incorrect in my recall! Or maybe someonel else knows???

Anyways, I came across this on the jornal of American vets about ivermectin & comfortis interacting to cause toxicity. Remember that several HW preventatives are ivermectin based! FDA issues safety warning on Comfortis-ivermectin interaction - July 15, 2008

Hope this helps!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i use the advantx with heart and flea prevention, it's worked wonders so far..never had a prb. with them pesky things...and hopefully never will..being a country girl i had my fair share of bites...i think living in the middle the city kinda helps too..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally have never had any luck with the spot products like frontline. I start the season by spraying my yard with a flea, tick, and insect yard killer including not only the grass but shurbs, flowers, trees,and around and in dog houses. Then I dip them weekly for two weeks cutting back to every two weeks to once a month. I spray my yard every month during flea and tick season and with heavy rain I spray it every two weeks. I very rarely see any fleas on my dogs. I also keep my furiniture sprayed down as well. The key to be flea free is to start it before fleas season and maintain a flea free yard by staying on top of it till have the season ends. I also give baths to my dogs with a mild dog shampoo once a week and keep my grass cut short below ankle level at all times in all places of my yard. I spend most of my money on yard spray then actual application products and I dont have to spend near as much as those that buy application products. This is what works best for me because i just dont have much luck with other products


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

smith family kennels,
Sounds like you do a great job to keep down the fleas - very smart ideas.
Thank you.

Well, 
she has more than I thought, and I'm very upset, so I have to get her something asap.

I have been itching since yesterday!
HUH!


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

I have started my pup on the ACV and hopefully he stays flea free. I've never had a problem with any of my dogs and fleas so this is more of a preventative thing. But for under $5 at the grocery store I figured I might as well give it a chance.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Naustroms said:


> I have started my pup on the ACV and hopefully he stays flea free. I've never had a problem with any of my dogs and fleas so this is more of a preventative thing. But for under $5 at the grocery store I figured I might as well give it a chance.


Not trying to single you out here but please, PLEASE be very careful with the types of products you find at groceries and pet store chains! Several have been found to cause seizures, kidney damage and even death. Please visit the EPA's website for more information! We have continued with the frontline plus in my house because as long as you get the real deal, it has not been found to cause these issues (nor advantix/advantage if my recall is correct). With these products, always check that the lot number on the applicator tubes matches the outside packaging and that the product is not expired.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> Not trying to single you out here but please, PLEASE be very careful with the types of products you find at groceries and pet store chains! Several have been found to cause seizures, kidney damage and even death. Please visit the EPA's website for more information! We have continued with the frontline plus in my house because as long as you get the real deal, it has not been found to cause these issues (nor advantix/advantage if my recall is correct). With these products, always check that the lot number on the applicator tubes matches the outside packaging and that the product is not expired.


ACV stands for apple cider vinegar. Nothing too serious but I've heard good things in it's use against fleas and ticks. I dilute it with water and give Dutch a rub down.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Naustroms said:


> ACV stands for apple cider vinegar. Nothing too serious but I've heard good things in it's use against fleas and ticks. I dilute it with water and give Dutch a rub down.


HAHAHA! I thought you meant the Adams Complete stuff!!! Sorry!!! 
:hammer:


----------



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

I use Frontline plus once a month for 3 consecutive months then every 3 months.I also bathe my pit at least twice a week with shampoo for ticks and fleas for added pest control.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

K9 Advantix. The best IMHO.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe this link will help you all better understand these pest...

Flea Egg: Control, Description of Flea Eggs

In the last week I been getting my education on 

In 10 yrs with dogs on this yard the last two yrs have been the worst 

You just have to understand how to deal with them


----------



## rv! (Jun 20, 2009)

i've allways used frontline but this year i'm just going to use apple cider vinegar, mixing it in with the dog food and once a week rub down with it. i've been using it now for eight weeks and have noticed a few other benifits as well


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Marty,
Thank you.
Yes, I need a lot more education on these pest.

rv,
I've been using the Apple CV as well, but I'm not having much luck.

*How much [total] are you giving per day (1 oz, 2 oz, etc...)?*

Thank you very much!


----------



## rv! (Jun 20, 2009)

hi beautynut, i'm mixing 2.5 oz of unpasteurised and unfiltered acv in his food once a day


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

rv,
Awesome, thank you!


----------

